# New KENO Game!



## secelly (Jul 2, 2009)

:?: Is Keno game very big in Asia, particularly the Chinese?

 :arrow: Why over 3,000 years ago the Chinese still loves to play Keno game? In Asia Keno game isn’t just a game but it’s a part of their culture and proud of the incarnation of the Keno game. Just like Bingo in the West. This is also the beginning of lottery-style games as a whole. History, this game was introduced and brought to America by the Chinese immigrants in the early 1800s. At the beginning, people use 80 Chinese characters to play keno game, but in America these characters were instead of 80 Arabic Numerals. Keno games, which a game like bingo becomes very popular and being played all over the World and often played in modern Casino. Now Keno becomes a popular game on the internet. 

 :arrow: Keno games remained one of the game being played on the internet especially keno games now randomly call the ball draw on every 5 minutes - draw regardless of whatever or not players are waiting to place a wager. The player can sit in front of their computer comfortably placing a keno bet using a mouse to pick the numbers on a Keno ticket. The players just need to pick 1 -10 numbers from 1 – 80 numbers selection box. The Keno results shall be base on 20 numbers randomly. The official results are base on real time and the results are correspond to each region the game was drawn. The player is paid based on how many numbers drawn match the numbers selected and according to the payout table multiply by the stakes amount. Player winnings will be credited into the player account once the player selection strikes according to the payout table on real time. Traditionally, Keno game is still very popular and widely plays by the Chinese until today. 

 :arrow: MANSION88 Keno game is based on the above traditional concept – simple, high winning prizes with various Keno games on http://www.mansion88.com. Our players able to play Big/Small, Odd/Even, Odds/Evens, Up/Down, Chinese 5 Elements (Five Ranges), Pearl Ball, and Big/Small & Odd/Even Parlay. We offer one of the highest winning prizes up to 251 times, 24/7 non-stop game, fast registration and deposits. 
Please follow this URL: http://www.mansion88.com, 
And for affiliates, please visit:  http://affiliate.mansion88.com/.


----------



## secelly (Jul 6, 2009)

Have you ever try?


----------

